
Ask HN: Mentor for programming language / Garbage Collection - ryanmccullagh
Hey guys,<p>For the past 2 years, I&#x27;ve been working on a programming language. One thing I&#x27;ve been struggling with for the past 12 months is getting the GC to work correctly. I&#x27;ve been  trying to implement a naive mark and sweep collector, for my language. I&#x27;m in need of some direction. Would anyone want to help me via Skype or some type of pair programming &#x2F; screenshare? This is an open source project, with no plans to sell it or anything, however, if you would need money for helping me, I would be willing to pay.
======
gus_massa
github repo?

I'm almost sure I can't help because I usually don't know too many low level
stuff, but if it were a subject I may try to help the first things I'd like to
see is a github repository to look at the code. In particular, in which
language are you writing your language. Some people also care about the
specific license.

Are you using C? Have you tried the Boehm garbage collector?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boehm_garbage_collector](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boehm_garbage_collector)
. GC are too difficult, perhaps you can try to use it first and when the rest
of the language is complete write your own.

Also, it would be nice to have a blog post or something explaining what is
working and what is failing in your GC.

